# Oberhasli doe for critique



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,
I have a 4 year old Oberhasli doe that I want a critique on. I know she has a pretty bad udder, but I want to find something good on her. She also has a undershot jaw- we call her the smiling goat. I bought her just as a milker and she has been great. She produced 1 gallon per day last year while nursing twins.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh wow, that looks familiar, do you have her papers?


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, she is an ADGA American oberhasli. Her herd name is "Missy's Dream"


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is her udder picture:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her body style is one I like for Obers. A bit heavier bodied. There's definite room for improvement but, the udder is actually the easiest thing to fix with proper breeding. Hang on, I'll critique her after DH is home and fed  

Oh, and this is why she looks familiar, this doe is only 2 and milked 2 gallons a day. The black doe is her daughter.


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my! That oberhasli doe looks like mine! The udder looks similar too! Do you know the lineage of that doe? Is it normal for high-production oberhaslis to have a "unique" udder like that?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Some "Conformation Pros" thoughts:

-Feminine neck
-Nice width in forehead
-Good brisket
-Legs are straight, feminine, and sharp
-Topline isn't too bad...it doesn't dip really bad
-Rump is a nice length
-Great body depth
-Good incurve to thigh
-Angular, sharp
-Good dairy character


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Cedar Point Kikos! I appreciate your willingness to judge conformation. After you pointed it out, I can see what you are talking about.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think she would stand even better if she hadn't learned she has to guard her udder. She kind of curls up around it to keep it from swinging. Bodywise, she isn't a bad doe at all. She has the more old fashioned larger bone type. I would suggest that you get her an udder sling so that she can feel more confident.


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Udder sling? Like a goat bra?  Where would I buy one?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/udder-support.html


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you! How would I use it when she kids? We dam raise.. Would I have to cut holes in it for the teats?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You'd leave it off while she's nursing. The rest of the year though, she would be happy for it I'd think.


----------

